# Best World War Two DIVE BOMBER



## MacArther (Apr 20, 2007)

The reason I emphasized Dive Bomber is that many people like the Stuka, but alot of aclaim comes from its later close support version. Here we will compare virtues on DIVE BOMBING attack bombers. I'm going to ommit the A-36 because that was technically a fighter modified to be a dive bomber. I am personally stuck between the Dautless, and the Type 99 Val. Can someone help me, I can't figure out how to put the poll up, and I had some specific planes to mention.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 20, 2007)

I think we have had this discussion before, but to answer your question, it's the Dauntless for me.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2007)

MacArther said:


> .....Can someone help me, I can't figure out how to put the poll up, and I had some specific planes to mention.



Look at the FAQ section for how to do it.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 20, 2007)

gratci, I'll fix it asap.


----------

